# examples?



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi, I am still confused on a couple topics and would like to see pictures comparing these things that I still don't quite understand Number 1, depth in the barrel, what does a goat that is not deep in the barrel look like compared to a goat that is? Number 2, body capacity increasing from the heart girth back in to the flank, I've never really understood what they've meant by that I mean I sorta do but then again I don't. Can anyone show me what a goat that is lacking body capacity looks like compared to a goat that has great body capacity? I'm sure once I see the difference I'll understand thanks.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

These are the two best examples I've had in my herd. It hard to tell by just the picture, but the white doe was very "frail" looking. She has a very slim face and the body just looks thin. She scored an A in body capacity at LA's and the appraiser liked her, but noted that she was just to fragile looking. When you put hands on her, you could just feel that she didn't have the type of muscle and build to be a show doe.

On the other side of the spectrum is this buck in the second picture. He has more of powerhouse type look to him. You may be able to tell he is way more bulky than the doe. He did score an E in capacity, which means he has an excellent amount of body capacity, which is the best he could score in that category.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This is my friend's doe, Sunna. (I hope you don't mind if I use her as an example Tearza) She needs more depth, Tearza said her line matures slowly so she'll get her depth with age.








This doe has a LOT of depth( I love this doe)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not too good with dairy but I can give you a good example with Boers... First not enough depth/body capacity, second, great depth/body capacity... fist does then bucks, (I don't own any of these goats)


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

so depth of body is the same as depth in the barrel?? I know the depth of body but when a judge says more depth in the barrel what does that look like? Here's one of my deep bodied does







And here's one of my does that doesn't have her depth yet.







Depth of body I do understand it's just the depth in the barrel and body capacity term I don't


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I feel dumb lol I got out my illustrated standard today and found everything I was looking for. I totally understand now... Thanks to everyone who tried to help


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

That doesn't fully explain body capacity as most judges use it. They generally judge it in conjunction with depth of heart girth and spring of rib; its judged from the brisket and chest floor to heart girth and the first 1/3 or so of the barrel. You can usually just 'tell' a goat with good depth of body, barrel, and heart girth from sight. But on a super basic level, they're all the same


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> That doesn't fully explain body capacity as most judges use it. They generally judge it in conjunction with depth of heart girth and spring of rib; its judged from the brisket and chest floor to heart girth and the first 1/3 or so of the barrel. You can usually just 'tell' a goat with good depth of body, barrel, and heart girth from sight. But on a super basic level, they're all the same


Ok thanks that clears it up a lot


----------

